
Who Owns the Moon? (2019) - yawz
https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2019/06/13/space-travel-moon-resources-000899/
======
yawz
I checked out the original link after a friend of mine sent me the site [0]
where you can but a plot on the Moon. It felt like a hoax, but the truth is,
again, stranger then fiction.

[0] [https://www.lunarland.com/](https://www.lunarland.com/)

------
mring33621
Whoever is willing and able to create, maintain and defend facilities there.

